# some of my dubias r dying



## barbiegodman (Sep 22, 2008)

i recently brought i suppose a colony of roaches absolutely hundreds of them, no fully grown adults though and quite a few appear to have died any one have an idea of why this may of happened, or is this normal?


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Whats you setup and what you feeding them? Give us a better view of the situation


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

sounds to me that there not enough humidity and they are dying when trying to moult. as above can only say when seen ur setup. and feeding foods


----------



## Clones (May 5, 2007)

barbiegodman said:


> i recently brought i suppose a colony of roaches absolutely hundreds of them, no fully grown adults though and quite a few appear to have died any one have an idea of why this may of happened, or is this normal?



Hey, you sure they arnt just empty molted shells, if they are, when you pick them up, they will be light as a feather. 
Otherwise their dead simple so they shouldnt be dying if your setups ok.


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

FireDragon said:


> sounds to me that there not enough humidity and they are dying when trying to moult. as above can only say when seen ur setup. and feeding foods


When I first set up my Dubia I was told to keep up the humidity (not really high but up), mine all died. When I started again I kept them bone dry (well as little humidity as possible) and now they are thriving.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Pleco07 said:


> When I first set up my Dubia I was told to keep up the humidity (not really high but up), mine all died. When I started again I kept them bone dry (well as little humidity as possible) and now they are thriving.


Some people miss the fact that england is a pretty humid country anyway. : victory:
Sounds like too much humidity to me.


----------



## barbiegodman (Sep 22, 2008)

i keep them in a 80l kiddies toy storage plasic tub with up right egg caeses in on top of my bearded dragon viv. i have been feeding them my dogs complete dog food and water gels, i was keeping the lid on but it started to smell so have now taken it off and put in a bananna. they r not sheds that i can see as i can see there legs! i have a feeling that humidity may have been to high as the egg cases feel kinda damp. i can take a pic of the setup if needed.


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

barbiegodman said:


> i keep them in a 80l kiddies toy storage plasic tub with up right egg caeses in on top of my bearded dragon viv. i have been feeding them my dogs complete dog food and water gels, i was keeping the lid on but it started to smell so have now taken it off and put in a bananna. they r not sheds that i can see as i can see there legs! i have a feeling that humidity may have been to high as the egg cases feel kinda damp. i can take a pic of the setup if needed.


If the egg cases are damp then yes the humidity mite be the culprit.

They shed the skin on their whole body so the legs will be part of the shed too


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Pics would help :2thumb:


----------



## barbiegodman (Sep 22, 2008)

a few pics a tried to take a pic of the what i think dead ones but could not get a very good a pic as there small


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

*tries not to sound like an idiot* is that water in the bottom of the tub?


----------



## barbiegodman (Sep 22, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> *tries not to sound like an idiot* is that water in the bottom of the tub?


it is water in a way, its water crystals they r blue! if thats what ur talking about


----------



## Sollytear (Aug 7, 2008)

I had a problem with mine dieing actually. I went through a phase were every few days i noticed 5 to 10 more dead nymphs. I changed it all, removed my lid and put some mesh on top, and now its all fine. I was sure my problem was too LITTLE humidity, but i was shown to be wrong as the increase in ventilation has sorted it. No deaths in ages 
Good luck!


----------



## don5999 (Oct 15, 2007)

Can I ask where you get your egg cases from?? I am about to get my first delivery of roaches!!


----------



## Sollytear (Aug 7, 2008)

If you are getting hundreds of adults, then I suggest you go to ur local market and ask the chaps selling eggs. 
If you are getting only a few adults, just use the egg cartoons u get ur normal eggs in. I use 2x 6egg cartons myself.


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

don5999 said:


> Can I ask where you get your egg cases from?? I am about to get my first delivery of roaches!!


I just collect the ones from the eggs we buy but if you want loads the best place to get them is McDonalds. I ask for a few before and they gave me LOADS! I had a black sack full of egg crates :lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Go to the butchers as they usually have the big ones but doesn't sell the eggs in them, so they usually gives any old/torn/squashed egg crates away


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm afraid you've got a high humidity disaster zone on your hands!

Read this and follow it to a T;
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/feeder/233213-livefoods-careguides.html#post3115526

Don't use banana! (banana peel can be used though),
Don't place fresh food directly on the floor (DRY cat pellets can be though),
You don't need to use bug gel, fresh food every other day will provide all the water they need.
You definitely need much more ventilation.

If it smells, it's too humid.
If it feels damp, it's too humid.
You need to keep these guys at 30-32C and dry for them to thrive 

Lotte***


----------



## Clones (May 5, 2007)

If you cant keep a cockroach alive you cant keep anything alive, they are survivors. 
A tub with plenty holes on a heatmat is all you need, i hardly feed mine, dont put massive bannanas in etc, way too big. 
I throw in the odd handfull of old beardie veg/salad every few days for water, throw it ontop of them and you should see none left the next day. Then just chuck in the odd handfull of dog or cat biscuits every week or so. Also any other scraps of food hanging around then just give them a small handfull, should be eaten by the next day.

Dont give them too much, dont need constant feeding and watering. Can leave them in a bare tub with no food or water and they will be alive and kicking weeks later.

If you see lots of white ones running around you know your humidity is too low, so just give them a spray.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Clones said:


> Dont give them too much, dont need constant feeding and watering. Can leave them in a bare tub with no food or water and they will be alive and kicking weeks later.
> 
> If you see lots of white ones running around you know your humidity is too low, so just give them a spray.


Ok, two points.

- Your livefood is what your pets are eating, empty livefood = unhealthy reptiles. You MUST invest time and care in properly feeding your livefoods or you might aswell not bother.

- "White ones" running around mean's your humidity is NOT too low, otherwise you would not see the (freshly moulted not yet hardened up) white ones as they would die during shedding... I really wonder where people get the balls to give crazy advice...NEVER spray them or you'll have a repeat of these deaths on your hands.


----------



## Niki B (Feb 15, 2009)

Clones said:


> If you cant keep a cockroach alive you cant keep anything alive, they are survivors.
> A tub with plenty holes on a heatmat is all you need, i hardly feed mine, dont put massive bannanas in etc, way too big.
> I throw in the odd handfull of old beardie veg/salad every few days for water, throw it ontop of them and you should see none left the next day. Then just chuck in the odd handfull of dog or cat biscuits every week or so. Also any other scraps of food hanging around then just give them a small handfull, should be eaten by the next day.
> 
> ...


When you say give them a spray... can you explain further? Also the males with wings can they fly at all?


----------



## andy_gg (Feb 11, 2008)

can i ask ' is it important that the egg cartons are up? i have mine flat on the bottom. dont really see there could be much differance. 

or am i wrong?


----------



## Clones (May 5, 2007)

Saedcantas said:


> Ok, two points.
> 
> - Your livefood is what your pets are eating, empty livefood = unhealthy reptiles. You MUST invest time and care in properly feeding your livefoods or you might aswell not bother.
> 
> - "White ones" running around mean's your humidity is NOT too low, otherwise you would not see the (freshly moulted not yet hardened up) white ones as they would die during shedding... I really wonder where people get the balls to give crazy advice...NEVER spray them or you'll have a repeat of these deaths on your hands.



Dont talk rubbish i was trying to get accross not to over do the massive feeder items, far from them being 'empty'. You dont have to tell me what my livefoods worth is thanks, hehe.

Lots of white ones running around does mean the humidity is too low, they dont stay white for long in the corrent conditions as ofcourse they arnt protected then, you shouldnt get loads, constantly molt all at once, so that means something isnt right if they are staying white. 

Anyway do as you please, i have had a healthy productive roach collony for ages with no problems, have no reason to change anything.

Preach somewhere else.


----------



## Clones (May 5, 2007)

Niki B said:


> When you say give them a spray... can you explain further? Also the males with wings can they fly at all?



Mist them just once with a plant style mist/sprayer. The males can hover and take off a bit, i use a lid just incase.


----------



## Niki B (Feb 15, 2009)

Clones said:


> Mist them just once with a plant style mist/sprayer. The males can hover and take off a bit, i use a lid just incase.


Thanks 

Ive been trying to find more about the dubia's as currently trying them on my gecko's... so far not much success any advice?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Niki B said:


> When you say give them a spray... can you explain further? Also the males with wings can they fly at all?


Males can make a controled long hop, but dont fly much.



andy_gg said:


> can i ask ' is it important that the egg cartons are up? i have mine flat on the bottom. dont really see there could be much differance.
> 
> or am i wrong?


If you put them standing up feces drops to the bottom and doesnt sit on the crates to mould


----------



## Clones (May 5, 2007)

Niki B said:


> Thanks
> 
> Ive been trying to find more about the dubia's as currently trying them on my gecko's... so far not much success any advice?



They are great, really easy if you just follow a few simple steps. A tub with a ussuall amount of air holes half on a heatmat. If you just let them get on with it they will do great, just dont overfeed and have food hanging round in there, you will be fine. I might spray mine once in 4 or 5 months so dont think you have to keep doing it, i only do it when i see too many whites which tends to happen roughly quaterly. 

Couldnt be simpler, just use common sense on feeding by watching them.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Clones said:


> Lots of white ones running around does mean the humidity is too low, they dont stay white for long in the corrent conditions as ofcourse they arnt protected then, you shouldnt get loads, constantly molt all at once, so that means something isnt right if they are staying white.
> 
> Anyway do as you please, i have had a healthy productive roach collony for ages with no problems, have no reason to change anything.
> 
> Preach somewhere else.


I fail to see how white ones could mean humidity is too low, surely that would mean humidity is too high and not allowing them to harden up?
Remember that roaches are layed in "batches" of 50-100 and therefore yes you probably will get loads moult at any one time.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Clones said:


> Lots of white ones running around does mean the humidity is too low, they dont stay white for long in the corrent conditions as ofcourse they arnt protected then, you shouldnt get loads, constantly molt all at once, so that means something isnt right if they are staying white.


You are mistaken.

How would low humidity prevent the freshly moulted roaches from DRYING and hardening up?

Feel free to keep your own roaches however you please, with as many confused ideas as you like, just don't expect me to "preach" elsewhere when I can clearly see someone spreading bizarre misinformation. 

I breed tens of thousands of these roaches, you're free to take or leave the expertise I have to offer.


----------



## Clones (May 5, 2007)

Saedcantas said:


> You are mistaken.
> 
> How would low humidity prevent the freshly moulted roaches from DRYING and hardening up?
> 
> ...



Ok sounds good, i just followed advice from the seller a few years ago, which seems to have worked perfectly for me for a long time, so have no reason to not believe isnt fine for them.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

A copy of this would see you right 
NHBS - Breeding Food Animals-Live Food for Vivarium Animals - Ursula Friedrich and Werner Volland

:2thumb:


----------



## Clones (May 5, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> I fail to see how white ones could mean humidity is too low, surely that would mean humidity is too high and not allowing them to harden up?
> Remember that roaches are layed in "batches" of 50-100 and therefore yes you probably will get loads moult at any one time.



I see your point yeah but i have been told this and read it in multiple caresheets so im not the type of person to second guess advice so have followed it and have had 0 problems.

Here is one quote off the first thing i googled as i would like to know for definate what is the best way, i far from think i just know whats best...
'*Blaptica dubia Roaches are easy and reliable breeders. If your adult Dubia Roaches are not producing young, then you are keeping the temperature too low. If roaches die during incomplete molts, then the humidity is too low. '

*So i have sprayed when i see them stuck in molt as white and they go straight to black every time.
*
*


----------



## Clones (May 5, 2007)

Saedcantas said:


> A copy of this would see you right
> NHBS - Breeding Food Animals-Live Food for Vivarium Animals - Ursula Friedrich and Werner Volland
> 
> :2thumb:



I will be sure to read it as i do with any care info i get.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Essentially the contents of the _Blaptica dubia_ and _Blaberus _sp. sections of the book are summarised in my livefood careguides stickied in this forum subsection (which have the added information of all my personal experience and other reading  ).


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Clones said:


> I see your point yeah but i have been told this and read it in multiple caresheets so im not the type of person to second guess advice so have followed it and have had 0 problems.
> 
> Here is one quote off the first thing i googled as i would like to know for definate what is the best way, i far from think i just know whats best...
> '*Blaptica dubia Roaches are easy and reliable breeders. If your adult Dubia Roaches are not producing young, then you are keeping the temperature too low. If roaches die during incomplete molts, then the humidity is too low. '
> ...


Hmmmm...!

An incomplete moult is when the animal cannot even free itself from it's previous skin and dies during the process. White ones running around are natural and should be expected, if they're running around they have completed their moult and have nothing to worry about


----------



## Clones (May 5, 2007)

Saedcantas said:


> Essentially the contents of the _Blaptica dubia_ and _Blaberus _sp. sections of the book are summarised in my livefood careguides stickied in this forum subsection (which have the added information of all my personal experience and other reading  ).



Is it not the case that being stuck in molt and still white, can happen from both, too low a humidity and too high a humidity. So depending which country the caresheets written depends whether they say too low is the most likley problem or too high. Where as really they just need the correct humidity?

( I was told to watch out for lots of whites ones, as i say thats just the first link i googled, i have never seen that particular caresheet)


----------



## Clones (May 5, 2007)

Google dubia care and thats the top result i quoted by the way.


----------



## Niki B (Feb 15, 2009)

Clones said:


> They are great, really easy if you just follow a few simple steps. A tub with a ussuall amount of air holes half on a heatmat. If you just let them get on with it they will do great, just dont overfeed and have food hanging round in there, you will be fine. I might spray mine once in 4 or 5 months so dont think you have to keep doing it, i only do it when i see too many whites which tends to happen roughly quaterly.
> 
> Couldnt be simpler, just use common sense on feeding by watching them.


The thing is they just dont seem interested in any food at the moment! I just out some in the viv and one even went to it but then left it, didnt go for it tho!


----------



## Clones (May 5, 2007)

Niki B said:


> The thing is they just dont seem interested in any food at the moment! I just out some in the viv and one even went to it but then left it, didnt go for it tho!



The roaches will eat at night, when you go in they will be everywhere scoffing. (If you mean your animals also arnt eating them? then it can take a little getting used to)


----------



## Niki B (Feb 15, 2009)

Clones said:


> The roaches will eat at night, when you go in they will be everywhere scoffing. (If you mean your animals also arnt eating them? then it can take a little getting used to)


Ill keep trying them and hope the adjust to it  Just dont want them to starve


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

in regards to were do i get egg crates from!
Mcdonalds!
if u ask them to keep some and go back in a few days, they will have loads for you.
i know this as i am a manger there and ive done the same for my roaches.
while im hear, what is the temp suppose to be and the humidty to be???
thank you
mark

:2thumb:Mcdonalds:2thumb:


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Wow this thread has gone on for ages for such an easily produced livefood :whistling2:

For above post I heat mine with an un stated heat mat so temps prob get into the low 100'f *F 
Humidity wise i keep them at room humidity which it about 50%


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Clones said:


> I see your point yeah but i have been told this and read it in multiple caresheets so im not the type of person to second guess advice so have followed it and have had 0 problems.
> 
> Here is one quote off the first thing i googled as i would like to know for definate what is the best way, i far from think i just know whats best...
> '*Blaptica dubia Roaches are easy and reliable breeders. If your adult Dubia Roaches are not producing young, then you are keeping the temperature too low. If roaches die during incomplete molts, then the humidity is too low. '
> ...


White ones dont mean they have an incomplete moult and humidity is too low. White ones mean the humidity is ok and they have completed the moult. You will know when they have an incomplete moult as you will see the moult stuck to them, if there is an excess of incomplete moults then you know humidity is too low. : victory:


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

I think to be honest I need to post a link to my complete Dubia roach careguides on every page!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/feeder/233213-livefoods-careguides.html#post3115526


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

Pleco07 said:


> When I first set up my Dubia I was told to keep up the humidity (not really high but up), mine all died. When I started again I kept them bone dry (well as little humidity as possible) and now they are thriving.


 there must be enough humidity in your home for them then most people houses have enough however if they are dying from moults then this is why


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

try setting up this way i have over 500 adults breeding and nearly 3500 nymphs of varying ages









































































Hope this helps

Tony


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

doherty-666 said:


> in regards to were do i get egg crates from!
> Mcdonalds!
> if u ask them to keep some and go back in a few days, they will have loads for you.
> i know this as i am a manger there and ive done the same for my roaches.
> ...


 there a guy on ebay who sells them in batches of 30 for like £8


----------



## barbiegodman (Sep 22, 2008)

i think that the roaches that i thought were dead may not of been dead as i have had no more since, i think they may hace just turned over and not been able to turn back if this is the case i have thrown away about 100 live dubias


----------

